# The Dark Room



## Greta (Jun 30, 2009)

This forum is for the discussion of photography equipment & techniques for still and video. As with the other forums on CPF, there will be no direct advertising allowed in this forum. However, links to products for informational purposes only will be permitted. 

And perhaps some of you out there with more experience and expertise can offer some advice and techniques to the members of CPF on how to produce better images to post elsewhere on CPF and CPFMP? Maybe? 

Have fun ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## jch79 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Admin formerly known as Sasha! :wave: And clever name for a photography subforum on a flashlight forum!

I just started a thread! :twothumbs

:thumbsup: john


----------



## D.B. (Jun 30, 2009)

Very cool new addition to CPF!


----------



## Burgess (Jul 1, 2009)

Cool forum ! :thumbsup:


Let's see what develops.









( Old joke. You youngsters may not "get it". )


:thinking: :huh2:





:sigh:

_


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

There was a time I worked under a red light and no, I was never a lady or gent, for that matter, of the "evening". :nana:

Cool sub forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Jul 1, 2009)

sweet!

we can discuss how bad my photography is!


----------



## Sigman (Jul 1, 2009)

McGizmo said:


> There was a time I worked under a red light...


I as well, ahhh the smell of developer, toner, fixer...the eerie glow of the red light all around the room as the picture magically appeared...back then a true art and a very satisfying one! A magical skill for sure!

Today's digital imagery has taken away some of the old "feel" though it's absolutely amazing what one "not skilled in the old art" can do with today's tools! Progress...

Looking forward to seeing what "develops" here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric242 (Jul 1, 2009)

Now that´s a nice addition to the forum!

Eric


----------



## smokinbasser (Jul 1, 2009)

Irony is having a complete color and black and white darkroom and have it go from a useful tool to an antique with the advent of digital photography in a New York second.


----------



## Greta (Jul 1, 2009)

Sigman said:


> I as well, ahhh the smell of developer, toner, fixer...the eerie glow of the red light all around the room as the picture magically appeared...back then a true art and a very satisfying one! A magical skill for sure!
> 
> Today's digital imagery has taken away some of the old "feel" though it's absolutely amazing what one "not skilled in the old art" can do with today's tools! Progress...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what "develops" here!! :thumbsup:


 
The "old art" is not dead! I recently had the pleasure of visiting a Peter Lik gallery in Ceasar's Palace... :wow: Some pretty amazing stuff... Peter Lik homepage.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 1, 2009)

Greta said:


> And perhaps some of you out there with more experience and expertise can offer some advice and techniques to the members of CPF on how to produce better images to post elsewhere on CPF and CPFMP? Maybe?



I just created a way to take photographs, using a flashlight as the only light source - much more controlled than a standard lightbox. When I've got the technique down, I'll see about writing a guide.


----------



## csshih (Jul 1, 2009)

hmm, I've been thinking of taking the head off of one of my high output lights.. shooting with a very small aperture, and a very long shutter speed, lighting parts up with the light at different times.

hmm,i tried the method,







brings out the detail =]


----------



## D.B. (Jul 1, 2009)

Would it make sense to move some of the threads in "The Cafe" that have to do with photography to the new area?


----------



## Greta (Jul 2, 2009)

Post the links here and I'll get them moved...


----------



## nekomane (Jul 2, 2009)

These are threads found going through my bookmarks.
Some are from the Cafe, some from Non-flashlight Electronics.

Interesting new subforum 

Can anyone recommend a decent Digital SLR?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226023

How to Take Long-Distance Beamshots? 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/232228

How to take some beamshots?? 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/185231

Canon 5D or Nikon D300? 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176725

What camera are you guys shooting with? 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166839

Photography?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/127696

do i neeed to change apature? 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/865485


----------



## greenlight (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd like to take a moment to thank all of the fantastic photographers on CPF for showing off your flashlights in the most spectacular manner. You know who you are, and your efforts have been appreciated by all. Keep up the good work!


----------



## will (Jul 3, 2009)

This forum covers one of my other hobbies, I have a camera collection as well as a few digital cameras for current picture taking. I still have about 20 rolls of 35mm film in the freezer, and a couple of 120 rolls. I have a B&W enlarger, and all the red light stuff to develope and print pictures. 

I recently purchased an Olympus SW1030 digital underwater, freeze proof and shock proof camera for use on the beach here. We do some snorkeling and it is nice to have a camera I can take in the water.


----------



## KevinL (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow cool. I've been away (again) for a long while (but never truly gone), and I find that we now have a dedicated subforum for photography. Very nice. Thanks Greta (and I noticed the name change too)

I need to thank CPF for 'lighting the way' from one obsession to another - my interest in lighting played an important role in getting me into photography. And one of the reasons was to take better photos of my lights


----------



## KevinL (Jul 6, 2009)

Sigman said:


> I as well, ahhh the smell of developer, toner, fixer...the eerie glow of the red light all around the room as the picture magically appeared...back then a true art and a very satisfying one! A magical skill for sure!



I got back into film last year. Ahh, the smell of fixer.... gets into everything! I gotta admit though, I only develop and scan, I don't have enough room for an enlarger setup.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 6, 2009)

KevinL said:


> Wow cool. I've been away (again) for a long while (but never truly gone), and I find that we now have a dedicated subforum for photography. Very nice.



Welcome back. As a matter of fact, the Mag in the background of this shot is a lithium powered ROP:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3000417#post3000417


----------



## KevinL (Jul 6, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Welcome back. As a matter of fact, the Mag in the background of this shot is a lithium powered ROP:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3000417#post3000417



Thanks! Good to see the ROP lives


----------



## Greta (Aug 27, 2009)

Just checking to see how this forum is working out for you all. Any sub-forums you might want?


----------



## will (Aug 28, 2009)

I like this forum - so far, so good. 

There could be an area for processing pictures, like a photo shop area. Or even an area for taking images --Or an area for DSLRs and Point and shoot cameras..

but I don't think that is really necessary..


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 29, 2009)

Greta said:


> Just checking to see how this forum is working out for you all. Any sub-forums you might want?



How about categories, something like these?:

Equipment
Technique
Photos - Flashlights
Photos - Not Flashlights

You could even go ultra specific, like this:

Equipment PS
Equipment SLR
Techniques
Photos - Lights
Photos - Parts (bulbs etc)
Photos - Beamshots
Photos - Color temp


----------



## Sardaukar (Apr 28, 2010)

Never knew this forum existed.


----------



## EV_007 (Oct 16, 2010)

My new favorite sub forum.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jan 10, 2013)

The most amazing thing I've discovered of late are LASER ENLARGERS. Get this:

You take a digital photo, you feed it into an enlarger, it translates the info into a giant LCD negative in the enlarger carrier. I think it is rather large, like 11x14 or bigger, depending on the negative info. I think a laser light is used to scan the negative onto regular enlarging paper.. Don't worry if you can't afford the $14,000 for a small format one...you can email your negative to a place that will do it for you in England.

They will even print on aluminum sheet! https://uk.whitewall.com/

Like the name? ..


----------



## rabia (Oct 28, 2014)

You take a digital photo, you feed it into an enlarger, it translates the info into a giant LCD negative in the enlarger carrier. I think it is rather large, like 11x14 or bigger, depending on the negative info. I think a laser light is used to scan the negative onto regular enlarging paper.. Don't worry if you can't afford the $14,000 for a small format one...you can email your negative to a place that will do it for you in England.








________________________
anosh


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice first post rabia. And what a tremendous effort you made by copy and paste part of TedTheLed´s post. You didn´t have to type a single digit. Congratulations 

Eric


----------

